# Just thought it would be cool to compile a list of active pre-teen cycle collectors.



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2013)

Just thought it would be cool to compile a list of active pre-teen cycle collectors...( anything with pre-longspring saddles and/or all wood wheels and/or pre-fender?)  Maybe even get it posted somewhere too? Up to you folks... criteria sound OK? any other ideas?

bricycle / Brian


----------



## chitown (Feb 14, 2013)

*Like a virtual rolodex? Good idea.*

Good idea, but what about wanna-be pre-teen collectors like myself?

Also, what about frames that were built before 1913 but not sold until teens as new, with newer teens gear on them? Like say... oh I don't know... Sears or Mead???


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh collectors of bikes made pre-teens! I thought you were talking about collectors age 12 and under at first!!! LOL!


----------



## bike (Feb 14, 2013)

*I have been*

known to dabble


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> Oh collectors of bikes made pre-teens! I thought you were talking about collectors age 12 and under at first!!! LOL!




that would be creepy....


----------



## chitown (Feb 14, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I thought you were talking about collectors age 12 and under at first!!! LOL!




*LOL* 

There is a thread of "Young" collectors. I think the cutoff was 35 or something like that. Don't really know because I didn't make the cut.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2013)

chitown said:


> Good idea, but what about wanna-be pre-teen collectors like myself?
> 
> Also, what about frames that were built before 1913 but not sold until teens as new, with newer teens gear on them? Like say... oh I don't know... Sears or Mead???




...nothing cut and dry.... just a kinda guideline.


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 14, 2013)

chitown said:


> Good idea, but what about wanna-be pre-teen collectors like myself?
> 
> Also, what about frames that were built before 1913 but not sold until teens as new, with newer teens gear on them? Like say... oh I don't know... Sears or Mead???




I'm another wanna be pre-teen LOL!!!!!!! Especially since most of my research is 1897-1920.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, so far...  26 and counting, *YIPPIE!*

Andrew Gorman
bike
bricycle
carlalotta
catfish 
chitown
cl222
Coaster Brake
cyclingday
decath6431 
dfa242/Dean 
fat tire trader
Gary Mc
gtdohn 
hoofhearted
Larmo63
oddball/Cliff
okozzy
pedal4416
redline1968 
rustyspoke66
snirt54 
videoranger
vincev
Wcben
willswares1220

any others lov'n old iron? Drop a note if you'd like your services  known...

*Services:*
bricycle....carbide lamp brackets, TOC leather wrapped wood grips.
XXXXXXXX....drop stands.
fat tire trader....frame, fork repair, straightening, dropout and tube replacements, wheelbuilding and hub repair.
Gary Mc....
Noah Stutzman.... for wood rims
Robert Dean....making 28 x 1 1/2" tires for sale.
XXXXXXXX....somebody making the mounting axle pegs?
XXXXXXXX....saddle re-covering?
XXXXXXXX....fork repair?
XXXXXXXX....badge repair?
XXXXXXXX....re-plating?
XXXXXXXX....lacing services?
XXXXXXXX....early hub repair?
XXXXXXXX....carbide lamp repair/parts?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ok, so far...
> 
> bike
> bricycle
> ...



I have several preteens, and am actively working on them. 
I do frame, fork repair, straightening, dropout and tube replacements, wheelbuilding and hub repair.
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Bri,
Good idea - please count me in for such a forum.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll grab any pre 1960 bike I can get my grubby little hands on.
I have a TOC bike or two, but would like more.
Does that count?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2013)

1887 51" Columbia Light Roadster

 1887 54" Columbia Expert


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in! Only the ca. 1869 velocipede is on the road right now, but the ca.1892 cushion tire safety is inching closer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> 1887 51" Columbia Light Roadster
> 
> 1887 54" Columbia Expert




I believe this is the Roadster--Sweet bike Marty. V/r Shawn


----------



## snirt54 (Feb 14, 2013)

1886 Columbia Light Roadster
1897 Featherstone Duke
Late 1890's Jay Eye See


----------



## decath6431 (Feb 14, 2013)

*My humble holdings*

1902 Pierce Dual Cushion shaft drive

1898 Saturn board track racer w/ Major Taylor stem


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 14, 2013)

We gots a few old tyme bicycles here too.

TOC toe clips .......... ?


----------



## videoranger (Feb 15, 2013)

I still have my very nice 1901 Crawford that I aquired from a truly all round nice guy collector "Dave the Wave" many years ago. I'll post some pictures latter. The most incredible early bicycle collection I ever ran across was in a Schwinn shop in Iowa (think it was Spirit Lake). The bikes came from the owners dad's shop in Minn. and he had some beautiful and rare pre 1900 bikes on display. He was also selling a warehouse full of old bikes, pedal cars and assorted parts at the time. I donot know if the shop is still there or what happened to his fantastic collection.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Just thought it would be cool to compile a list of active pre-teen cycle collectors...( anything with pre-longspring saddles and/or all wood wheels and/or pre-fender?)  Maybe even get it posted somewhere too? Up to you folks... criteria sound OK? any other ideas?
> 
> bricycle / Brian




You can put me on that list.   1890s to 1950s....


----------



## oddball (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, good to know the services on the cabe.Working on my 1903 Yale and 1902 Indian,soon to be on the road.
Cliff


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess I might as well join in. I have a 95ish Napoleon and a pre 1910 Rambler not the G&J era and it needs allot of work.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 24, 2013)

PLEASE ADD MY NAME to the list of collectors of pre-teen's bicycles .... currently .. my oldest ride is a 24" wheel .. 1901 Hendee Indian 
Special Racer.  The Hendee Indian catalogue of 1901 lists only 28" wheel rides ... my little racer has all of the characteristics listed for 
the taller wheel ... including the pierced, Hendee Indian badge ....... it also sports a tiny, Special Racer badge on the seatmast.  If i had 
access to some fotos i would post them ... Scott McCaskey may have some pics from the 2007 Ann Arbor Swap.

THE UPPER CUT-OFF (for me) is 1935 ... with a 1935-only .. Shelby-Made, Non-Streamline Motorbike .. badged KING B ... (HSB, Col., Ohio).

............   patric cafaro


----------



## Iverider (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess I'm teeny bopper! Do like me some TOC bikes and would like a penny farthing one day. I don't really want to own anything I can't ride. I'll leave those to collectors/preservers.

to add to the list of services you could put Noah Stutzman on for wood rims although be doesn't have them world wide internets.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 24, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> 1887 51" Columbia Light Roadster
> 
> 1887 54" Columbia Expert




You have serial numbers on those cyclingday?  Do I know you?


----------



## pelletman (Feb 24, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> 1886 Columbia Light Roadster
> 1897 Featherstone Duke
> Late 1890's Jay Eye See




You have a serial number and pictures of that Light Roadster too?  86 would have 1st pattern Kirkpatrick and I am guessing the serial number would be 1500 or less, but possibly it could be higher.  I know 2144 is 87..


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2013)

I only have one.A 1911 Elgin with wood wheels.


----------



## snirt54 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pelletman

When I bought my Columbia light roadster at an auction in Nebraska last november, it was missing the seat, handlebar grips and the pedals. I looked at the top of the back bone and the underside of the fork but was unable to find any serial numbers. After checking out Collecting and Restoring Antique Bicycles by Donald Adams and the wheelmen forum I determined that the bicycle was an 1886 or possibly an 1887 by the oblong step, the handlebar width and the hollow axle ends. If you have any more information to help with identification, I would appreciate it. 

Drew


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2013)

pelletman said:


> You have serial numbers on those cyclingday?  Do I know you?




 Dave, we don't know eachother personally, but we have conversed over at The Wheelmen site.
 The 87 light roadster is over at the storage unit. I'll check the numbers the next time I'm over there. I bought it locally here in California. 
There were several pages of discussion about it on the Wheelmen forum a year or so ago. It was restored by Lowell Kennedy back in the 1980s.
It came with a Springfield Roadster saddle, so I had Craig Allen make a 2nd generation Kirkpatrick for it. He did an amazing job.

The 87 54" Expert model is currently being worked on down at Mike Cates shop, so I don't have access to the numbers on that bike. It was found in a shed about 50 miles from Hartford, which is pretty cool. a real hometown boy. I bought that one in rough original shape, so it needed some work to make it reliable. Since Mike is our resident highwheel expert here in Ca. I figured I better let someone who's done it before, handle the fit and finish on that one.


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 25, 2013)

Although most of my collection is 1920s-1950s, I have a few older ones too. I have an 1890s GJ tandem bike and an original ladies Columbia chainless plus an assortment of some more common varieties. I love the intricate details on the early bikes.


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a 1915 or 1916 Sears Master if that counts...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

cl222 said:


> I have a 1915 or 1916 Sears Master if that counts...




..Certainly!!! Let's see pics...


----------



## okozzy (Feb 25, 2013)

1894 Templar safety
1900 Crescent model 31
1899 Crescent model 16
Circa 1890's Columbia safety

Cheers......


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..Certainly!!! Let's see pics...




Its still in frame form... collecting parts slowly.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

got's to be more of you.......


----------



## sqrly (Jul 25, 2013)

I will throw my name in the hat.  Have one TOC unknown and an early 1910's Hawthorn, both with block chain.  I am still new to the early bikes, but have been interested in them since I was 16 (now 36).


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I will throw my name in the hat.  Have one TOC unknown and an early 1910's Hawthorn, both with block chain.  I am still new to the early bikes, but have been interested in them since I was 16 (now 36).




You bet......


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Pre - Teen Collector*

95% of my collection is before 1900 with the 3 most recent bikes being a 1915-17 Chief, a 1908-10 Racycle Pacemaker, and a 1901 Columbia Chainless. All of the others are before 1900, back to the 1880's.
I only wish I could afford the real rare "exotic"  stuff that's out of reach $$$$$$$$ to most early collectors~~~ DARN!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jul 25, 2013)

videoranger said:


> I still have my very nice 1901 Crawford that I aquired from a truly all round nice guy collector "Dave the Wave" many years ago. I'll post some pictures latter. The most incredible early bicycle collection I ever ran across was in a Schwinn shop in Iowa (think it was Spirit Lake). The bikes came from the owners dad's shop in Minn. and he had some beautiful and rare pre 1900 bikes on display. He was also selling a warehouse full of old bikes, pedal cars and assorted parts at the time. I donot know if the shop is still there or what happened to his fantastic collection.




I think the shop you are writing about is the Lakeshore Cyclery in Storm Lake, Ia.  We were there in 2011 & heard the same story.  The bikes are amazing & are nicely presented.  If you are in the area, definitely worth visiting.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, count me in Bri. I have seven so far.

Mike


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know any collectors....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I don't know any collectors....




Keep that up, and I'll have to call you Dave Marko


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 26, 2013)

I like all age bikes but I dont usually part with my pre 20's stuff unless Im broke! I usta get more into complete restorations of pre 1910 but I lost steam...


----------



## Wcben (Jul 26, 2013)

Count me in!  I have my 01-03 Racycle cushion that's undergoing restoration right now!  Still trying to find a few special parts for her....


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2013)

1880 g/j childs high wheel
1895 sterling track
1897 womans houdan
1897 cresent track
1898 miami built hudson racer
1898 miami tandem
1890's unicycle
1900 pierce track
1900 columbia #51 chainless
1901 racycle track
1900 ariel track
1911 g/j #11
quess im in.


----------

